

Ask HN: How do you automate your iOS and Android tests? - monfresh

I'm curious to find out how widespread automation is within the iOS and Android Dev/QA communities, and what tools are being used. After trying many different tools, I chose Calabash: http://www.moncefbelyamani.com/ios-automated-testing-with-calabash-cucumber-ruby/<p>What are you using for both native apps and mobile web apps?
======
suyash
Selenium with Remote Web Driver

~~~
tonyarkles
Presumably not for native app testing though...

